# Warn Wench Cable Fraying



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Issue: My cable is showing signs of fraying because of going in and out of the Warn Wench while plowing.

Do any of you have a good idea on how to keep the cable in good shape and healthy? 


Doug


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Toss the cable and buy some synthetic winch rope.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Unless you have synthedic rope it will fray. FYI it's winch not "wench."


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

someone already mentioned a good solution so i will pass it along and i was thinkin along the same lines, but get a wide strap 11/2 ,2 '' and use that it should work tits


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

mercer_me;663283 said:


> Unless you have synthedic rope it will fray. FYI it's winch not "wench."


Ya my last girlfriend was a real WENCH lol!!!!!


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions for my Winch...lol 

I just can't get that word out of my head. Tats da way we say it in the stiks. 


Now I just need to find a place that sells synthetic rope.



Doug


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

get a cable with a rubber coating.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

big doug use a ratchet type strap thats wide. and your all set. harbor freight will have it for less than 10 dollars, that synthetic rope is pricey.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Synthetic is a little pricey but well worth it. Keep in mind if you go that route, you will need a new fairlead too. Any burrs on the fairlead from the wire cable will chew through synthetic fast!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

06Sierra;663999 said:


> Synthetic is a little pricey but well worth it. Keep in mind if you go that route, you will need a new fairlead too. Any burrs on the fairlead from the wire cable will chew through synthetic fast!


Very good point. If anything, de-burr the rollers and spool on the winch before you start using the rope. My cable is new so I'll use it until it starts to fray then I'll get the syn rope.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

06Sierra;663999 said:


> Synthetic is a little pricey but well worth it. Keep in mind if you go that route, you will need a new fairlead too. Any burrs on the fairlead from the wire cable will chew through synthetic fast!


Not bad price, just buy the 6 ft for plowing and the 100ft for summer. The 6 ft is only like $15, I have had the 6 ft going on the 5th season and still like new.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigdoug;663913 said:


> Now I just need to find a place that sells synthetic rope.


You can get it at any hardware store.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

mercer_me;664469 said:


> You can get it at any hardware store.


Get the regular blue steel or it does not last. order it on e-bay from a lot of sources.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_ATV...c0.m245&_trkparms=72:1194|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Great ideas and links all. I have the rollers as a fairlead. Looks like a strap or synthetic rope is the way to go.

Just got 2 more inches of snow and they say we can get another 7 tonight.



Doug


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

synthetic rope is pricey... I think a roller and some good rubber coating on your line will do the trick


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Get a bow roller from a boat trailer, cut it in half and slide the synthetic through. It will keep you from winching too far in and the hook messing up the fairlead.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

06Sierra;665129 said:


> Get a bow roller from a boat trailer, cut it in half and slide the synthetic through. It will keep you from winching too far in and the hook messing up the fairlead.


I use a $1 hockey puck, works great!! ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0678.jpg


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

My cable snaped today and it only had 5 hours of plow time. Man does that suck. I really wish I knew how sucky cable was.

Now I have to run and get a strap temporarily. Looks like I will order the blue amsteel.


Doug


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

bigdoug;666041 said:


> My cable snaped today and it only had 5 hours of plow time. Man does that suck. I really wish I knew how sucky cable was.
> 
> Now I have to run and get a strap temporarily. Looks like I will order the blue amsteel.
> 
> Doug


Doug, you can order any color you want they have blue, black, grey or green, but its all called blue lol!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

big doug, so now you know the sound it makes as it stretches and snaps for the last time. i hear it a couple times then kerchink, and it allways happens at the worst time imo but they also make this deal that keeps you from takin the winch in. its like a bumper?check at atv store very cool imo.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;666141 said:


> big doug, so now you know the sound it makes as it stretches and snaps for the last time. i hear it a couple times then kerchink, and it allways happens at the worst time imo but they also make this deal that keeps you from takin the winch in. its like a bumper?check at atv store very cool imo.


Yep, and I had to take the fairlead off (which has tight places for my big hands to get in...lol) to get to the wire.

I think I am going to buy a tow strap tomorrow and tape it to a 2 foot piece of cable that I will leave on the drum (maybe use some wire to help it hold side by side). No way would I be able to get the rope or strap threaded without taking the whole winch out. No room for tools or my hands. I will just have to remember not to spool out all the way if I am winching something far away.

Doug


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

Cable clamps? I think that is what they are called. Just carry a 1/2 or 9/16 socket and a 3/8 ratchet and when it breaks unclamp the old piece, pull out some more cable and attach it to the swivel and clamp it back on. Takes maybe 5 minutes and your back to pushing snow.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

5 minutes on a good day as it becomes entwined and like he said youhave to remove crap just to get to it. never anyfun, then of course you have to wait for it to thaw. 
yea guys i wrote the book you guys are just starting to read it lol and yea mine is almost there. ill know its there when i have her pushed nice and deep in the bank then snap


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats what happened to me.:realmad:

I was at the top of a snow pile and Snnnnnnnnap!

It retrieved all the way in. I could not reach the end with long needle nose pliers. Thus, I had to take the rollers (fairlead) off. Thats a nightmare because the nut in the rear is so close to the drum you can't use two ratchets.

Therefore, I had to hunt down an old wrench to use along with my ratchet. I also prayed to god not to drop the nut, because it might end up inside the guard.

So far I have a half hour into it. That is, not to mention, I have to drive to a truck and tractor place today to get the strap...LOL

So.........

Getting out a few tools every five hours of snowing because the cable snaps is a quick way for me to end up in the nut house. So for sanity sake, I vote strap!

I just hope this thread will help newbies shortcut this process.

Doug


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;663966 said:


> big doug use a ratchet type strap thats wide. and your all set. harbor freight will have it for less than 10 dollars, that synthetic rope is pricey.


Do you mean like a two inch strap? How do you hold it to the spool? I like the idea. is it a permanent fix or should I go with the rope?


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

mudman;667856 said:


> Do you mean like a two inch strap? How do you hold it to the spool? I like the idea. is it a permanent fix or should I go with the rope?


I just finished with a rope. I will post pictures and instructions on how I did it. It is very secure and strong as heck!

Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

*step by step on how to remove the Warn Winch cable and add a synthetic rope*

Here is my step by step on how to remove the Warn Winch cable and add a synthetic rope.

Pic 1) Walmart has a ½ inch 75 foot synthetic rope that has a 545lbs work load limit. That is very high yet only costs $14.00. I went to many locations to find a better rope and could not. So wally was it.

Pic 2) Cut cable about 16 inches past fairlead (leave the other end of cable connected to the drum).

Pic 3) With electric tape, tape 8" of the wire and the rope together as they lay parallel to each other. You will be surprised how strong that is. Now, it is only for pulling the rope around the drum a few times but I would not let it all out and then winch with it. The cable and rope would rip apart. So you must be willing to leave a few feet of rope raped around the drum for strength.

Pic 4) Have someone hit the (IN) button on the winch while you hold the rope tight. Let the winch draw in the rope evenly across the drum. That will give you 3 to 4 feet on the drum for anchor power.

Pic 5) Now that you have the anchor amount on, measure 10 feet from the fairlead to the end where you want to cut. Now you still have a ten foot winch for other needs.

Pic 6) Cut a holes in a tennis ball and run the ball through the center. This will be a cheap bumper. Man those tennis balls are tough!

Pic 7) This is the ½ inch clamp set. What I did was use electrical tape to rap the area (thimble area) so that when I put the rope through the big hook it would not move or rub easily. So just make a couple of passes with tape about 4 inches from the end. Then go through the back of the hook (some have a removable pin) and fold in half. Clamp the end of the rope to the main part of rope just above the pin line (back of hook). I used a little tape to hold them together and then set the clamp.

Pic 8) Finished

Pic 9) Look how the ball acts as a bumper.

Well, that it. We shall see how she holds up...lol

Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

more pics 7 through 9


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

mudman yes flat strap is all you need just tape to the spool and wind a couple wraps over it . if all your doin is plowin you dont need a 50'roll like 10 ' is to much lol. it ll hold up better imo and not be as bulky.

big doug, i couldnt of said it better, itll always break when you dont want it to. like when you push across the road and there a big pile left in the middle of the road. snap is when it happens lol then your hands are so cold you ***** till your bleeding usually profusely cause your hands are so cold the flowing blood actually warms them lol


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;663371 said:


> someone already mentioned a good solution so i will pass it along and i was thinkin along the same lines, but get a wide strap 11/2 ,2 '' and use that it should work tits


thats excatly what i do and i havent had any problems yet.


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

Changed mine over today to a 2" strap. Once it finished tightening itself up it seems to work good. I was a little skeptical about wrapping it on the drum without actually fastening it to anything but it seems to have wrapped itself up nice and tight now. Looks like it should last much better than a cable.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

mudman;669621 said:


> Changed mine over today to a 2" strap. Once it finished tightening itself up it seems to work good. I was a little skeptical about wrapping it on the drum without actually fastening it to anything but it seems to have wrapped itself up nice and tight now. Looks like it should last much better than a cable.


Let us know how it works. How long was your strap?

Did it have a loop at the end?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

10 ' is plenty for plowing guys you only use a couple feet thats why the cable breaks that and your using a winch to rip it apart lol im just waitin for mineto break but theres tricks to extend the life and im doin good so far.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;670640 said:


> 10 ' is plenty for plowing guys you only use a couple feet thats why the cable breaks that and your using a winch to rip it apart lol im just waitin for mineto break but theres tricks to extend the life and im doin good so far.


I run 10 ft amsteel full synthetic on both units and in five years have not broken one yet. I suspect the broken ones have a rough fairlead or other problems with sharp edges.


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

bigdoug;669975 said:


> Let us know how it works. How long was your strap?
> 
> Did it have a loop at the end?


The strap is probably 8 - 10 '. No loop, i just taped it to the spool and wound it in pulling as tight as possible. When it first tried to pull the plow up it just wound the strap tighter and tighter untill it bound. I left the plow up overnight and it hasn't dropped at all so it should work good(I hope). My fairlead is a new roller so no burrs and everything seems to work smoothly. Now I wait for snow.tymusic


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I could not find this rope at Walmart


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

bigdoug;668196 said:


> more pics 7 through 9


Looks like just plain nylon rope to me and if it is will not last long.

Note in my pic the Kevlar sleeve over my amsteel rope and the kevlar fairlead, this is the combination for a long lasting rope.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0678.jpg


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

RLTimbs;672169 said:


> I could not find this rope at Walmart


If you use any rope except Amsteel it will not last very long and would be better off with a strap. Make sure the failead is not sharp or even the strap will frey real fast.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Bigdoug, I'm sure the rope you are using is synthetic but it isn't the same synthetic rope normally used on winches. As an example, the synthetic rope I use is 3/16" diameter and is rated for around 3000 lbs which was more than the original steel cable.

The easiest way I found to solve the breaking problem was just use a short (10' to 15' depending on application) piece of the regular winch synthetic rope. Attach it to the drum so you have multiple lines coming off the drum and the problem is solved. One of my ATV's has had the same rope on it for several years now with no problems. I have it setup with 4 lines coming off the drum.

Take a look at my pictures, you will see how I set it up with the 4 lines coming off the drum. It is easy and no modifications need to be made to the winch. You don't have to worry about tape freezing and cracking or frozen straps not clamping down on the drum.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

RLTimbs;672169 said:


> I could not find this rope at Walmart


Sorry, maybe all wallys don't keep the same stuff. It is orange and rated for 3000 pound pull /545 workload. It said it is rated and designed for pulleys.

After reading what others have said you may want to try the Amsteel or winch synthetic.

I will let everyone know how long this stuff lasts. It seems so tough and not chintzy feeling. Be neat if this rope works.

My fairlead was smooth because it only had 5 hours use. Plus I took 150# sandpaper and made sure it was very smooth.

If this dose not work I will bite the bullet and get Amsteel.

Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

skywagon;672351 said:


> Looks like just plain nylon rope to me and if it is will not last long.
> 
> Note in my pic the Kevlar sleeve over my amsteel rope and the kevlar fairlead, this is the combination for a long lasting rope.
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0678.jpg


Now that looks great. How much did that set you back?

Where did you get it?

Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Reb;672364 said:


> Bigdoug, I'm sure the rope you are using is synthetic but it isn't the same synthetic rope normally used on winches. As an example, the synthetic rope I use is 3/16" diameter and is rated for around 3000 lbs which was more than the original steel cable.
> 
> The easiest way I found to solve the breaking problem was just use a short (10' to 15' depending on application) piece of the regular winch synthetic rope. Attach it to the drum so you have multiple lines coming off the drum and the problem is solved. One of my ATV's has had the same rope on it for several years now with no problems. I have it setup with 4 lines coming off the drum.
> 
> Take a look at my pictures, you will see how I set it up with the 4 lines coming off the drum. It is easy and no modifications need to be made to the winch. You don't have to worry about tape freezing and cracking or frozen straps not clamping down on the drum.


Looked through your posts and I finally found it (pic). Looks good. Still do not understand your directions but I am a little slow.

Doug


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

bigdoug;672977 said:


> Now that looks great. How much did that set you back?
> 
> Where did you get it?
> 
> Doug


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Part...c0.m245&_trkparms=72:1194|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Bigdoug, let me try to explain it better.

This is for 4 lines coming off a Warn 2500# or larger winch.

Start with 15’ of 3/16” synthetic rope. Double it. Take the looped end through the roller fairlead, under the winch drum and feed it through the hole in the drum for the cable. A steel paper clip and pair of pliers work well for doing this. Pull an inch or two of the loop through the drum.

Take the two loose ends of the rope through a hook or whatever you are going to use to hook up to the snowplow. Then feed the two ends through the roller fairlead and under the drum. Then feel them through the looped end you pulled through the drum, leave 3” to 4” of tail sticking out of the loop. Now pull the loop down on those two ends.

Next, string the two loose ends under themselves and lay them across the drum. This makes it so the wraps of rope on the drum wrap across the two loose ends to keep them from pulling out.

It is a lot easier to do than to describe how to do it.

On 1500# and 2000# winches I have 2 lines coming off the drum.

Start with 10’ to 15’ of rope. Feed one end through the roller fairlead, under the drum and then feed it through the hole in the drum for the cable.

Take the other end of the rope through your hook or whatever you are going to use to hook to the snowplow. Then feed the end through the roller fairlead and under the drum. Now just tie the two ends together leaving 3” to 4” of tail. Feed that tail under the rope and lay it across the drum so the wraps of rope hold the tails down, otherwise the knot may come untied under stress.

One thing I have found with synthetic rope is knots don’t hold very well so that is why it pays to place the tails ends across the drum so the wraps of rope keep the tails from pulling through.

BTW, if the bottom roller is chewed up usually you can just swap the bottom and top roller as the top one usually doesn’t get used much. Later if you put you cable back on just swap the rollers back so you always keep a good one for the synthetic rope.

As you probably found out you can click on my name, then click on “view public profile”, then click on "random pictures" and it will take you to a page that has a couple pictures showing how I wrap the rope on the drum.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Reb;673656 said:


> Bigdoug, let me try to explain it better.
> 
> This is for 4 lines coming off a Warn 2500# or larger winch.
> 
> ...


Reb, looks like a great way to do it!!!!


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks reb! Very kool!


Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Update,

Rope from walmart fraying for a couple of reasons. The way moose comes stock, and difficulty in thimble connection to base rope without manufacture threading.

Well, I just ordered the 50' 1/4 atv Amsteel blue rope with Aluminum fairlead on ebay. 

I also figured out that the moose plow bar attachment (for hook) is way to long. that puts the hook right into the fairlead when raising plow above 8 inches.

So I am going to eliminate bar and hook directly to plow were bar attaches. 

The tennis ball worked great from keeping the hook assembly from contacting the fairlead roughly. So the t-ball is a keeper. But, for plowing, with the way moose comes stock, the ball helped to wear down the rope at hook joint (the constant crushing of the ball/fairlead).

By leaving more room between the fairlead and the plow will keep the ball from constantly coming in contact with the fairlad every time you raise and lower the plow. Plus, will keep the winch from locking pressure every time. This should help extend winch life.


Doug


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

bigdoug;675788 said:


> Update,
> 
> Rope from walmart fraying for a couple of reasons. The way moose comes stock, and difficulty in thimble connection to base rope without manufacture threading.
> 
> ...


Doug, I find the kevlar the best fairlead for the Amsteel rope. I also fine a $1 hockey puck to be the best stopper. Yes If you have the Moose without the pushtubes do not use the factory bar and hook ditectly to the plow frame.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

skywagon;676087 said:


> Doug, I find the kevlar the best fairlead for the Amsteel rope. I also fine a $1 hockey puck to be the best stopper. Yes If you have the Moose without the pushtubes do not use the factory bar and hook ditectly to the plow frame.


Hey, thanks!

Looks like it will snow tomorrow.

Doug


----------



## mcattardo (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello all. I've been poking around for a month or so picking up some tips & tricks. I recently bought an atv and plow setup. I was shocked to see my cable starting to fray after a couple lighter snowfalls. I would have never looked if it wasn't for this thread so thank you.:waving:

After reading the thread, I was thinking about going with a tow strap and cutting it down, but didn't like the price tag. As I was walking past the boating section at Wally World, I spotted a 20' replacement winch strap for about $10. Cut it in half, slipped a kong over it for bumper duties & taped it to a short piece of rope for drum attachment.

Works great so far in the fluffy stuff. Supposed to get 12-18 wet inches tomorrow......can't wait!:bluebounc


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

mcattardo;684660 said:


> Hello all. I've been poking around for a month or so picking up some tips & tricks. I recently bought an atv and plow setup. I was shocked to see my cable starting to fray after a couple lighter snowfalls. I would have never looked if it wasn't for this thread so thank you.:waving:
> 
> After reading the thread, I was thinking about going with a tow strap and cutting it down, but didn't like the price tag. As I was walking past the boating section at Wally World, I spotted a 20' replacement winch strap for about $10. Cut it in half, slipped a kong over it for bumper duties & taped it to a short piece of rope for drum attachment.
> 
> Works great so far in the fluffy stuff. Supposed to get 12-18 wet inches tomorrow......can't wait!:bluebounc


Hey thanks for the tips,

Just as an update:

The Walmart rope is doing very well after 3 snows, ever since I connected to the Moose Plow directly.

However, I just got my Amsteel blue rope and aluminum fairlead. I still don't want to connect the new stuff until I see if the Walmart rope will hold up....lol

I kind of wish I didn't't order the new Amsteel, based on what I am seeing.

Again, the $14.00 rope from wally world is no longer fraying and is doing great after the advice to hook directly to the plow.

Hope that saves you some money.

Doug


----------



## mcattardo (Dec 21, 2008)

Good to know there are options for plow duty. I also plan on ordering Amsteel when spring rolls around. I really do not want to deal with metal splinters.

Going to give the strap a work out as soon as I thaw the ice that has the atv glued to the floor


----------



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

My strap is working great. No wear after about 20 hours use. I have the Amsteel on order but the way the strap is working I don't think I'll change it.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, go strap or rope. As long as your fairlead is clean and no burs it will be fine. My rope was still good after plowing 8 times.

But I just had to put on the Amsteel blue rope.

It is working great to.

Looks like we are going to get burried in snow tonight here in northwest Ohio.



Doug


----------

